# Howdy Audi



## BigStevieT (7 mo ago)

Good news, everyone!
I just paid the deposit on this 2010 2.0 TFSI Coupe 
My first Audi, but far from my first coupe - Celica VVTLI (now FS), RX8 (whoosh!), FTO (loved that Jap import).
They're repainting the boot lid, which had some harsh fading, but hope to pick up in a week or so.
Thought I'd say hello to my new TT fam in the meantime


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Welcome matey. Good to see an ex Celica man in here. Have 3 of them in the past (all gen 7 - 140 VVTi, 190 VVTL-i and a T-sport VVTL-i). Did have an FTO for 2 weeks as my 1st car... 

That TT is looking fresh!


----------



## B&H Master 1984 (7 mo ago)

Nice…. Had a thrash around in my parents Celica now & then back in the day. Always wanted the Supra haha


----------



## BigStevieT (7 mo ago)

Nice to make your acquaintance Disrupto!
I've thoroughly enjoyed owning my TS, but still miss my FTO GPVR - that car made every journey feel special. I hope the TT will feel similar


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum, and best colour 👍


----------

